# Nail polish!



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not a bad parent, I was just wondering. Would the smell of nail polish be too strong for a hedgie that you shouldn't paint their nails? I'm just curious!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I am no expert but I would not advice that you do that, the smell is strong to the human nose and I can only imagine how strong it is to them and while we humans use it I worked in a retail environment and all broken nail polish was classified by the EPA (Environmental Protection Agency) as flammable and hazardous. Some hedgehogs like my Celeste are also cleaner and tidy and groom their bellies and feet and the chemicals could work to poison a hedgehog as I would assume consumption would be toxic on even the lowest levels.

I cannot be certain but based on their dependence on their sense of smell I would assume it would not be a good idea and I am sure my peers on the forum with more experience will advise you similarly.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I usually don't handle my Kashi after I've just done my nails.

I do my nails weekly, so on those days, I will take him out BEFORE I do my nails.

After a day, the smell is usually gone, so it's never a problem


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

You want to paint your hedgie's nails? I wouldn't do that because if she licks her feet she might eat the polish and you don't want that haha


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I too would worry about her ingesting the polish chips. Plus, most people have a hard enough time clipping nails, and their nails are so small, that you'd probably end up painting the entire foot just to get the nails. 

So overall, IMO I wouldnt dare try to put nail polish on a hedgie.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Wait, I misread the post.. You wanted to paint your hedgie's nails???

:shock:


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Nail polish is not as toxic as most people think. One of my kids got into a bottle when she was a baby, and painted her lips and tongue. I freaked out (of course!) and called poison control. They told me to relax, that even if she drank an entire bottle the worst that would happen would be diarrhea.

That being said, I wouldn't paint the hedgehog's nails...the smell of fresh nail polish drives my hedgies crazy...Abigail will scrape it right off my nails with her teeth. I think the smell would be pretty disturbing to your hedgie.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Hedgehogs have a very keen sense of smell. I have my nails painted at a salon every 2 weeks....just painted...nothing else special. I haven't yet decided in the 8 months that we have had Niblet if he thinks the smell is tasty or hates...either way, he tries to eat my nails every time he is in contact with my hands. Its not an aggressive bite...just a cute little nibble on my nails.

Although since Niblet is a boy, I would never think of painting his nails but I would be afraid that if you did that your hedgie would try to eat the polish. Plus I can't even imagine trying to get the polish on your hedgie's nails!! I can barely even get Niblet to hold still long enough for me to trim them. Also another note, I think painting them would make it difficult when cutting them to see how close you are to the quick. I would be afraid of cutting them too close. Also, how would you get it off? I know what Judi said about nail polish only causing diarrhea to the human but I am pretty sure that the smell of polish remover/acetone or ingesting it would be much more harmful!

My vote is no. She is beautiful just the way she is.


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't think I would ever do it, way too risky! I was just curious if it was possible! Thanks! And don't worry, I will not paint Quillow's nails!! :lol:


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola! I know this thread is a little old, but google brought me here. I just thought that I would let you know that my hedgie is obsessed with the smell of my nail polish. If I handle her anytime with in a few hours of painting my nails, she will go absolutely bonkers for it. I panicked the other night because it turns out my nail polish wasn't hardened completely even though it felt dry, and she actually scraped it off my nail with her teeth!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

PrincessZebra said:


> I don't think I would ever do it, way too risky! I was just curious if it was possible! Thanks! And don't worry, I will not paint Quillow's nails!! :lol:


I'm not endorsing this idea...but they do make all natural nail polishes that do not have any harmful or noxious chemicals. However, if you can get a hedgie to stay still long enough to have their nails done and dry...WOW! I would love to know the secret! :lol:


----------

